# Best travel grinder



## Scarab (May 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm currently using a Porlex Grinder for duties when travelling and it does the job well. Fine grinds are certainly no problem, much better than the Hario I had before, the issue I'm finding is when I want a coarse grind for my drip filters and then I find it can be a little inconsistent.

Does anyone have any other recommendations over the Porlex and Hario models for a small, travel suitable grinder?

Thanks,

Alex

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the Porlex and Hario are widely regarded as the best for travel unfortunatley, i'm surprised you have trouble with drip on them - just how coarse do you go? I use my Hario Skerton for the Chemex and it does fine, but the burrs 'wobble' a bit and introduce a slight inconsistency.

You could check out some of Orphan Espresso's hand grinders, but they're not cheap or as small as a Porlex.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, the OE Lido is a considerably better hand grinder, buts its over £100 more, and probably 4 times bigger.

Depends if you can justify the trade off. I have both, but I will be taking the porlex for travelling, for the sake of convenience.

Hope that helps

Regards


----------

